# C# Kinect 2 Bodyframe auslesen



## Antje93 (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

momentan hänge ich bei meinem Code bei der Hochzählung der ankommenden Bodyframes. Wie und wo kann ich erkennen , dass ein neuer Frame ankommt und somit meinen Zähler um eins erhöhen? Am Ende möchte ich mir dann die Anzahl der Frames ausgeben lassen . 

In meinem bisherigen Code befindet sich eine gut gefüllte if Anweisung, welche überprüft ob überhaupt Daten ankommen , hochzählen geht dort jedoch nicht 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------

